# Vodafone und FritzBox 7270



## opustr (9. August 2009)

Ich will zum vodafone wächseln.Surf-sofort-paket 6000 mit EasyBox 802,aber ich will meine neu FritzBox 7270 weiter nutzen.Ich war  bei zwei Vodafone Beratungsstellen,wo ich nur verunsiechert war.Eine sagt das geht nicht weil angeblich keine zugangsdaten mehr gibt,sondern nur installationscode und andere sagt das geht ohne Probleme.Ich hab gegoogelt,aber auch nur doppelte Meinungen gefunden.Ich hab auch Vodafone direkt angeschrieben,bis jetzt keine Antwort.Meine frage hat jemand von euch erfarung mit diesem Tarif und FritzBox7270?Geht das oder nicht?


----------



## emmaspapa (9. August 2009)

Fritz Box sollte gehen, dazu brauchst Du aber wohl (soweit ich das gehört habe) NTBA und Splitter. Wenn das dann aber ein Komplettanschluß wird (ohne Telekom), dann hast Du ein Problem. Solange der Anschluß noch von der Telekom kommt, sollte das gehen. Ich würde darauf bestehen und die Rückantwort abwarten, immerhin kann das Vodafone Gerät noch nicht einmal DECT.


----------



## opustr (9. August 2009)

Ja das ist komplettanschluss(ohne telekom oder so was)


----------



## emmaspapa (9. August 2009)

Alternativ würde ich AVM direkt anschreiben. Deren Support ist erstklassig und schnell. Wenn die einen Weg kennen das Ihre Geräte mit Vodafone funktionieren, dann werden Sie ihn Dir mitteilen.


----------



## K3n$! (9. August 2009)

Oder vllt mal bei Vodafone anrufen und die fragen, ob sie dir mal ordentliche Benutzerdaten geben können.

So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich bei der T-Com, neugewechselt, aber die gute alte Fritz!Box behalten und nun wunderte ich mich, was ich da eingeben sollte in der Oberfläche, Benutzerkennung, Anschlussnummer, usw. 

Dann hab ich da mal angerufen und dann mitgeteilt bekommen, dass alle diese Daten hintereinander eingegeben werden müssen und dazu dann noch @t-online.de dahinter geschrieben werden muss.

Und siehe da  --> Es funktionierte 

Also vllt da mal anrufen, bringt vllt was.

Mir fällt grad noch ein: Kostenlose Support Nr. bei Vodafone ?


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## Abzug88 (9. August 2009)

Ich habe auch die Fitzbox 7270 und stand vor exakt dem gleichen Problem.

Die (damals noch) Arcor-Hotline sagte mir mal so, mal so wie es ist. Wahrheit: Du kannst die Fritzbox zusammen mit der Easybox ohne Probleme nutzen. Du musst nur der Fritzbox eine IP-Adresse geben, die im selben Bereich der EasyBox liegt (z.B. 192.168.2.2) und die FritzBox an die EasyBox anschließen.



emmaspapa schrieb:


> Fritz Box sollte gehen, dazu brauchst Du aber wohl (soweit ich das gehört habe) NTBA und Splitter. Wenn das dann aber ein Komplettanschluß wird (ohne Telekom), dann hast Du ein Problem. Solange der Anschluß noch von der Telekom kommt, sollte das gehen. Ich würde darauf bestehen und die Rückantwort abwarten, immerhin kann das Vodafone Gerät noch nicht einmal DECT.



Stimmt nicht. Ich habe ebenfalls einen Arcor-Komplettanschluss, bei mir funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Weiß nicht was die Telekom- odernichtTelekom-Leitung damit zu tun haben soll....


----------



## opustr (10. August 2009)

Hat jemand Tarif Surf-sofort-paket 6000 mit EasyBox 802 bei Vodafone abgeschlossen? Bekommt da Zugangsdaten( so wie Benutzername und Kennwort)?Mir wurde gesagt da bekkommt nur installationcode für Router und das ist das Problem.EasyBox 802 ist sozusagen alles in einem Gerät(gibt keine splitter und so weiter).Und angeblich Vodafone bennutzt NGN(damit kenne ich mich nicht aus) und FritzBox kann das nicht.


----------



## emmaspapa (10. August 2009)

Abzug88 schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was die Telekom- odernichtTelekom-Leitung damit zu tun haben soll....


 
Den Splitter und NTBA


----------

